# Pork Egg Rolls (Lumpia) Philippine egg roll



## tropics (Sep 7, 2015)

My wife and I have been making these for years.

                    Egg Rolls

 1 lb. ground pork
 
 1 can water chestnut chopped

 1 or 2 carrots shredded 

 1 egg for binder

 salt & pepper to taste 

 mix everything together.

 egg roll wrappers cut in half

 fill and fry in hot oil

Lets do some pics Meat mixture













100_2718.JPG



__ tropics
__ Sep 7, 2015






Wrappers













100_2719.JPG



__ tropics
__ Sep 7, 2015






Water Chestnuts













100_2720.JPG



__ tropics
__ Sep 7, 2015






Store bought shredded carrots













100_2724.JPG



__ tropics
__ Sep 7, 2015






Now were on a roll 













100_2714.JPG



__ tropics
__ Sep 7, 2015






roll wrapper over the filling













100_2715.JPG



__ tropics
__ Sep 7, 2015






seal the edge with some water













100_2716.JPG



__ tropics
__ Sep 7, 2015






finish rolling













100_2717.JPG



__ tropics
__ Sep 7, 2015






fry in hot oil 350*













100_2736.JPG



__ tropics
__ Sep 7, 2015






browned ready to cut into 3 pieces 













100_2737.JPG



__ tropics
__ Sep 7, 2015
__ 1






These have been a big hit at every party

Thank You for looking Please let me know if you make these

Richie


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 7, 2015)

Looks tasty!


----------



## tropics (Sep 7, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Looks tasty!


Case these are great,we do make them with cabbage 

Thanks for dropping a line.

Richie


----------



## disco (Sep 14, 2015)

These look great. I will have to add them to my to do list!

Disco


----------



## daveomak (Sep 14, 2015)

I like it......   Thumbs Up


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Sep 14, 2015)

these look do-able... I take it the pork "IS NOT"  pre cooked ?


----------



## worktogthr (Sep 14, 2015)

These look great!  Do you think there is anyway they can be cooked without being fried?  I have some of those wrappers in my pantry.  Fried food messes with the wife's stomach.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 15, 2015)

worktogthr said:


> These look great! Do you think there is anyway they can be cooked without being fried? I have some of those wrappers in my pantry. Fried food messes with the wife's stomach.


Not to step on Richie's Toes, but YES...They can be Baked. They will have better color and not stick to the pan with a spritz, on all sides, of Cooking Spray. Bake at 425°F 15-20 minutes, turn half way, until crisp and cooked through...


----------



## tropics (Sep 15, 2015)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Not to step on Richie's Toes, but YES...They can be Baked. They will have better color and not stick to the pan with a spritz, on all sides, of Cooking Spray. Bake at 425°F 15-20 minutes, turn half way, until crisp and cooked through...


Chef JJ no prob I am in Ga. using my lap top,can't type

Thanks for the help

Richie


----------



## worktogthr (Sep 15, 2015)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Not to step on Richie's Toes, but YES...They can be Baked. They will have better color and not stick to the pan with a spritz, on all sides, of Cooking Spray. Bake at 425°F 15-20 minutes, turn half way, until crisp and cooked through...






tropics said:


> Chef JJ no prob I am in Ga. using my lap top,can't type
> Thanks for the help
> Richie



Thank you both!  Definitely on my list to try!


----------



## rick530 (Sep 24, 2015)

Saw this thread so had to give it a try. I won't show what they looked liek after frying as I'm positive I left them in a bit to long. Oh well still tasted good. Thanks!!













egg rolls.JPG



__ rick530
__ Sep 24, 2015


----------



## tropics (Sep 24, 2015)

JckDanls 07 said:


> these look do-able... I take it the pork "IS NOT" pre cooked ?


JD sorry I missed your question.No the pork is not cooked.The mixture cooks in the wrapper being so thin.

Again my apologies

Richie


----------



## tropics (Sep 24, 2015)

Rick530 said:


> Saw this thread so had to give it a try. I won't show what they looked liek after frying as I'm positive I left them in a bit to long. Oh well still tasted good. Thanks!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rick Nice job on rolling them,they do cook quick.Gives ya a reason to do some more.Thanks for trying and the nice words.

Richie


----------



## crazymoon (Sep 24, 2015)

Richie, Nice looking rolls !


----------



## huskerrow (Sep 24, 2015)

Being half Filipino I really appreciate this thread!


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Sep 24, 2015)

Gave the list of ingredients to the wife..  will be making these soon...  think I;m gonna add a little fresh garlic though ??


----------



## tropics (Sep 25, 2015)

CrazyMoon said:


> Richie, Nice looking rolls !


CM I have to warn ya if you make them make a bunch.Thanks for the Point I appreciate it.

Richie


----------



## tropics (Sep 25, 2015)

HuskerRow said:


> Being half Filipino I really appreciate this thread!


HR glad you like it Thanks for dropping a line

Richie


----------



## tropics (Sep 25, 2015)

JckDanls 07 said:


> Gave the list of ingredients to the wife.. will be making these soon... think I;m gonna add a little fresh garlic though ??


JD Post some pics when you do them.Thanks Richie


----------



## okie362 (Sep 25, 2015)

1 pound is just a starter isn't it?  I can eat those things till they make me sick...then just one more!


----------



## tropics (Sep 25, 2015)

Okie362 said:


> 1 pound is just a starter isn't it?  I can eat those things till they make me sick...then just one more!


Okie I try eating other stuff,before gorging myself on them.Thanks for stopping by

Richie


----------



## okie362 (Sep 25, 2015)

tropics said:


> Okie I try eating other stuff,before gorging myself on them.Thanks for stopping by
> 
> Richie


I have spent a lot of time throughout Asia and have an affinity for Asian foods, lumpia being one of my favorites as well as many Korean dishes.  Let's face it...It's filled with pork AND fried!!! I'm weak :(


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Sep 25, 2015)

ok..  so the wife got everything except the shells..   she went to two different grocery stores (Publix and Winn Dixie) and couldn't find them...  any suggestions ??


----------



## tropics (Sep 25, 2015)

JckDanls 07 said:


> ok.. so the wife got everything except the shells.. she went to two different grocery stores (Publix and Winn Dixie) and couldn't find them... any suggestions ??


Any Asian Markets in your area? 

Richie


----------



## tropics (Sep 25, 2015)

tropics said:


> Any Asian Markets in your area?
> 
> Richie


They are in the frozen food section


----------



## tropics (Sep 25, 2015)

JD I used google here is a link see if any of them are local

https://www.google.com/search?q=Spr...7.14096j0j7&sourceid=chrome&es_sm=93&ie=UTF-8

Richie


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Sep 25, 2015)

WOWWWWWWWWWWW...  does this sound right...  a little pricey 

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Blue-Dragon-Spring-Roll-Wrappers-4.7-oz-Pack-of-12/21090124


----------



## tropics (Sep 25, 2015)

JckDanls 07 said:


> WOWWWWWWWWWWW... does this sound right... a little pricey
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Blue-Dragon-Spring-Roll-Wrappers-4.7-oz-Pack-of-12/21090124


That is crazy I seen that they should only be about $1.25 for a pack of 25.

Check asian markets.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 25, 2015)

JckDanls 07 said:


> WOWWWWWWWWWWW... does this sound right... a little pricey
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Blue-Dragon-Spring-Roll-Wrappers-4.7-oz-Pack-of-12/21090124


That's 12 packs of 12...144 Wrappers, see price per ounce,  $2.19 per pack...A little high, can do better in Asian markets...JJ


----------



## tropics (Oct 2, 2015)

JckDanls 07 said:


> ok.. so the wife got everything except the shells.. she went to two different grocery stores (Publix and Winn Dixie) and couldn't find them... any suggestions ??


Any luck on finding a store yet?

Richie


----------



## sfprankster (Oct 2, 2015)

Okie362 said:


> 1 pound is just a starter isn't it?  I can eat those things till they make me sick...then just one more!


This is my problem with lumpia...

Just can't stop until they're all gone...


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Oct 2, 2015)

tropics said:


> JckDanls 07 said:
> 
> 
> > ok.. so the wife got everything except the shells.. she went to two different grocery stores (Publix and Winn Dixie) and couldn't find them... any suggestions ??
> ...



Not yet..  gonna check wally world this wknd...


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 2, 2015)

There are no Asian Markets in your area? Try your fav Chinese Restaurant. Many make Fried Spring Rolls and/or give the same wrappers as Mandarin Pancakes with Mu Shu Pork. You will pay more or maybe they will help find them...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






...JJ


----------



## sfprankster (Oct 2, 2015)

Maybe try using wonton wrappers(2" x 2" square). They will be a smaller and thicker, but easy to find in most grocers.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Oct 5, 2015)

ok.. so wally world didn't have them...  Did find an Asian store over in the next town....  So I see y'all talking about 3 different things..  which one is it... Spring Roll Shells, Egg Rolls, or Won Ton's ?? or are they all the same thing ??


----------



## daveomak (Oct 5, 2015)

Wal-Mart "usually" has them....  they are in the vegetable case... with lettuce etc... and usually on one end of the case with specialty items....


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 6, 2015)

Spring Roll Wraps are thin and crisp. Egg Roll too thick and Wonton wraps are too small. See some common options below...JJ


----------



## tropics (Oct 6, 2015)

JckDanls 07 said:


> ok.. so wally world didn't have them... Did find an Asian store over in the next town.... So I see y'all talking about 3 different things.. which one is it... Spring Roll Shells, Egg Rolls, or Won Ton's ?? or are they all the same thing ??















100_2719.JPG



__ tropics
__ Oct 6, 2015






Good Luck

Richie


----------



## tropics (Oct 6, 2015)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Spring Roll Wraps are thin and crisp. Egg Roll too thick and Wonton wraps are too small. See some common options below...JJ


Thanks JJ I didn't make it down this far when I posted the pic.I appreciate the help.

Richie


----------



## tropics (Oct 6, 2015)

Had to go to Wall Mart,I found them with the Tofu,and Won Ton Wrappers.These are not in the frozen section.













CAM00012.jpg



__ tropics
__ Oct 6, 2015






Better pic of the wrapper













100_2908.JPG



__ tropics
__ Oct 6, 2015






Richie


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 6, 2015)

We don't have an Asian market and none, Walmart, included of our grocery stores has wonton wrappers, I can get rice paper (spring roll wrappers) like crazy. Since we don't have a source for wonton wrappers I have been using this simple recipe for making them.

1 egg

1/3 cup water

2 cups flour

1/2 tsp. salt

In a medium bowl, beat the egg. Mix in the water.
In a large bowl, combine the flour and salt. Create a well in the center of the mixture and slowly pour in the egg and water. Mix well. If the mixture is too dry, increase the amount of water one teaspoon at a time until a pliable dough has formed.
On a lightly floured surface, knead the dough until elastic. Cut dough into two separate balls. Cover the balls with a damp cloth for a minimum of 10 minutes.
Cut each ball into four equal pieces. Roll the pieces into 10 1/2 by 10 1/2 inch squares. Cut each into nine 3 1/2 by 3 1/2 inch squares.
These can be fried or boiled to finish. I will be making Mi hoanh thanh (Vietnamese Wonton soup) tonight and will post up the wonton making in a thread for that soup.


----------



## tropics (Oct 6, 2015)

Tried the WallMart Egg Roll Wrappers 

We didn't want to say these were good unless we tried them,so I took out a package of sausage thawed it out













100_2908.JPG



__ tropics
__ Oct 6, 2015






Sausage













100_2910.JPG



__ tropics
__ Oct 6, 2015






one sheet of wrapper cut in half,these are a little thicker then the one's we use













100_2911.JPG



__ tropics
__ Oct 6, 2015


















100_2912.JPG



__ tropics
__ Oct 6, 2015


















100_2913.JPG



__ tropics
__ Oct 6, 2015






Fry till they are browned on bottom and turn over













100_2915.JPG



__ tropics
__ Oct 6, 2015






nice and crispy













100_2917.JPG



__ tropics
__ Oct 6, 2015






Guess the verdict is they are good













100_2918.JPG



__ tropics
__ Oct 6, 2015






Thanks for looking again

Richie


----------



## tropics (Oct 13, 2015)

Update Wallmart in Ga. has the wrappers,Publix also has the wrappers.

Publix we did not try but they should be the same,my son uses them.He was living in Fla. for years.

Publix













Publix.jpg



__ tropics
__ Oct 13, 2015






Richie


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Oct 19, 2015)

ok then...  Since I'm not one to take pictures...  I will take the wrath... 

So I found the egg roll wrappers at Publix and finally made these...  I decided to put fresh garlic in the mix as well....  otherwise followed the recipe as stated ...  They are pretty darn good as is..  but ...  I feel they could be a little better... Think they need more spices of some sort... The wife wants to go traditional and add cabbage....  Thinking maybe some kind of dipping sauce as well.... We will make them again with a little extras added....


----------



## tropics (Oct 20, 2015)

JckDanls 07 said:


> ok then... Since I'm not one to take pictures... I will take the wrath...
> 
> So I found the egg roll wrappers at Publix and finally made these... I decided to put fresh garlic in the mix as well.... otherwise followed the recipe as stated ... They are pretty darn good as is.. but ... I feel they could be a little better... Think they need more spices of some sort... The wife wants to go traditional and add cabbage.... Thinking maybe some kind of dipping sauce as well.... We will make them again with a little extras added....


JckDanls I am glad you were able to try them.We make them like that because most of our parties have little kids.dipping sauce we use a chilli sauce,sweet and sour sauce.The meat should be sauteed a little if cooking with cabbage,keeps from having raw meat in the center.

Richie


----------



## magnus89 (Dec 7, 2015)

My mixture smked sausage with pepper, onion, garlic, spices and cabbage.[ATTACHMENT=2451]IMAG0647.jpg (1,114k. jpg file)[/ATTACHMENT]


----------



## grillfather (Dec 8, 2015)

Looks great! Going to have to try this! Would also be good with a dipping sauce!


----------



## tropics (Dec 8, 2015)

Grillfather said:


> Looks great! Going to have to try this! Would also be good with a dipping sauce!


We use a sweet and sour sauce,you can use that duck sauce.

Thanks they are addictive once you start eating them.

Richie


----------



## magnus89 (Dec 8, 2015)

Anotheer good sauce to make that goes well is a rasberry habenerro bbq. Generally has small kick to it, go great with smoked pork/chicken.


----------



## tropics (Jun 21, 2019)

JC in GB
Thanks for the like I appreciate it.Post it up if you make them
Richie


----------

